# What is the correct pronunciation?



## TagDogg

"TAG" as in "rag" or "log"?

"HEUER" as in "lawyer" or "flower"?


----------



## emlu

rag lawyer


----------



## Wisconsin Proud

emlu said:


> rag lawyer


:-d there's joke in there somewhere!!


----------



## Mychronos

TagDogg said:


> "TAG" as in "rag" or "log"?
> 
> "HEUER" as in "lawyer" or "flower"?


rag flower


----------



## Nezmo

Mychronos said:


> rag flower


Wrong ;-)


----------



## kiwidj

*Pronounced:* täg-hoi-er

http://inogolo.com/pronunciation/TAG Heuer


----------



## mrl0004

kiwidj said:


> *Pronounced:* täg-hoi-er


I agree, for a while I said it incorrectly as do most Americans


----------



## Wisconsin Proud

TAG is not actually a word but rather an acronym for "technique d'avant-garde".

So the pronounciation is phonetic, therefore, it's "TAG" not "TOG".:-!


----------



## rgott

Wisconsin Proud said:


> TAG is not actually a word but rather an acronym for "technique d'avant-garde".
> 
> So the pronounciation is phonetic, therefore, it's "TAG" not "TOG".:-!


Well said! ;-)
For a while I pronounced it wrong, just like most Germans do. :-d


----------



## Thwizzit

I always pronounced it "Hoyer" so I'm glad I was doing it correctly all these years


----------



## Paton

Same :-!


----------



## spogehead

kiwidj said:


> *Pronounced:* täg-hoi-er


That's exactly how they answer the phone at the UK service centre


----------



## emlu

And the US service center says tag-hoi-er. Wisconsin is right about the origin of "technique d'avant-garde" being TAG. Therefore, depending on how you pronounce the word, it's phonetic to your language. Heuer, of course is the original watch company founded by Edouard Heuer, whose name was pronounced as indicated.


----------



## Justice

Go to this page and click the play button. You will hear the proper pronunciation of Heuer...

http://forvo.com/word/heuer/


----------



## Crusher

Bling or Baller (nod to another thread) LOL

I say it "Tag Hoyer"


----------



## Mikesportfish

TagDogg said:


> "TAG" as in "rag" or "log"?
> 
> "HEUER" as in "lawyer" or "flower"?





Wisconsin Proud said:


> TAG is not actually a word but rather an acronym for "technique d'avant-garde".
> 
> So the pronounciation is phonetic, therefore, it's "TAG" not "TOG".:-!


Let's get it right from the very beginning. To speak clearly and precisely is to ENUNCIATE and if we are going to be completely correct, let's start right there. Pronunciation is not a word nor is pronounciation. Boom


----------



## imagwai

Mikesportfish said:


> Let's get it right from the very beginning. To speak clearly and precisely is to ENUNCIATE and if we are going to be completely correct, let's start right there. Pronunciation is not a word nor is pronounciation. Boom


Pronunciation absolutely _is_ a word.


> _Pronunciation_ and _enunciation_ are closely related terms that often get confused with each other. Pronunciation is related to the word itself, focusing on which syllables should be emphasized and how certain letters (or combinations of letters) should sound when spoken. Enunciation refers to how clearly and distinctly a particular individual forms the sounds that make up a word.


Source: Pronunciation vs. Enunciation: Differences Made Clear

And with that, I now have a new word for you to look up: Necrobump


----------



## Ricky T

This is a funny one. There was this goofy guy in our office that always mispronounced words, Some example:

Conduit - he would say "conduim"

Halide - Hay-lie

and now about this watch name, he said "Tag HULER".

What a funny guy.


----------



## bigclive2011

This is so weird, how on earth do you pick such a random ancient thread for your first post 🤔


----------



## watchbobby

bigclive2011 said:


> This is so weird, how on earth do you pick such a random ancient thread for your first post 🤔


You have to start somewhere!

Looking forward to his second post.


----------



## imagwai

watchbobby said:


> Looking forward to his second post.


I think we may have put him off


----------



## watchbobby

imagwai said:


> I think we may have put him off


At least he didn't ask about his grandfather's watch.


----------

